# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Do D. Leucomelas really climb?

## eduardo75

Hello, I am new to the forum, and I want to buy a couple of leucomelas. My doubt is if they will really make good use of the vertical space of my vivarium (as I usually read around the forum) or if they will stay most of the time on the horizontal substrate like, say, azureus.

I am looking for a frog that make use of my whole vivarium.

Also I woud like to know if the male call is as loud as to be heard cross the room with the glass well closed.

Thanks in advanced.

----------


## Lynn

Hello and welcome to Frog Forum 

In my experience:
They sure do!
I call mine 'tree frog wannabes'

below- this is 2 inches from the 'ceiling'
http://www.frogforum.net/dart-frogs-...eucomelas.html

see photo #5
They climb all over the back - including _scaling the vine_ they will sit up there for hours 
http://www.frogforum.net/members/fly...eucomelas.html

Remember when you start w a ..........24" high tank - after substrate it's about 18"
                                                              18" high tank - after substrate it's about 12"
                                                              12" high tank - have to use a lot less substrate -- IMO only good for a spare tank ie quarantine/hospital or for tads to grow out

I keep all my PDFs in 24"H exo terra enclosures; even for the tincs and auratus
My tincs seldomly climb, my auratus occasionally climb. 

R imitator 'Varadero' --ALWAYS climb ( in fact ---spend more time up in the vines than on the substrate)
P terribilis - often climb- along a ridge on the background and sit on the very top of a lg pc of wood
                or will be found in an open substrate area
O pumilio 'black jeans' - always climb around the broms

The higher enclosure gives you plenty of space ( for planting  :Smile:  , especially trailing plants  ) and opportunities for hides which will make your frogs very happy  :Smile: 

I'm sure other members with leucs will chime in.

I believe, if given the opportunity, your leucs will use every inch of vertical space!

Please chime in !
Lynn

----------


## eduardo75

Thanks a lot for your documented answer.

Just for the record, my tank´s measures are: 

Length: 50cm (20")
Width: 30cm (12")
Height: 50cm (20")

Is going to be heavily planted, with some wood and a small waterfall. I´ll post pictures very soon, as I hope to finish it this  weekend.

Any more inputs?

Thanks

----------


## Happy Frog

> Hello, I am new to the forum, and I want to buy a couple of leucomelas. My doubt is if they will really make good use of the vertical space of my vivarium (as I usually read around the forum) or if they will stay most of the time on the horizontal substrate like, say, azureus.
> 
> I am looking for a frog that make use of my whole vivarium.
> 
> Also I woud like to know if the male call is as loud as to be heard cross the room with the glass well closed.
> 
> Thanks in advanced.


Yes, yes, and YES...They will make use of every inch of the enclosure.  I'm sure if you had a Exo Terra 36x24x36 they would go right to the top and spend a great deal of their time in the upper reaches...I have a trio in a 18x18x24 and they practically live in the heights.

For some reason D. leucomela is considered a terrestrial only species that occasionally climbs.

As far as the male's call - depending on the size of the room you are talking about, yes, even with the enclosure closed you can hear them calling.  I recently moved from the old victorian house I lived in and my frogs were in a 20x15 ft bedroom and you could here them from across the room.

BTW  I have D. tinctorius azureus and they climb.  They climb a lot.

----------


## eduardo75

> As far as the male's call - depending on the size of the room you are talking about, yes, even with the enclosure closed you can hear them calling.  I recently moved from the old victorian house I lived in and my frogs were in a 20x15 ft bedroom and you could here them from across the room.
> 
> BTW  I have D. tinctorius azureus and they climb.  They climb a lot.


Thanks for your answer.

The volume of the male call worries me because I do have an African Grey Parrot who mimics every sound he hears but at much more VOLUME!.   That really concerns me and my wife.

You say you have a D. tinctorius azureus that climb A LOT. Is that the exception to the rule? I always read through the internet that thay dont climb at all and that they almost mostly stay on the floor. I don´t have too much floor surface, so I really appreciate a frog that really makes use of the vertical space (which i certainly have). 

I am in a pond of doubts now.... any help?

----------


## Happy Frog

I have five azureus and they all climb.  They don't climb as much as my Leucs, but they do climb.  Some Tincs climb and some don't.

I'd say for that size enclosure about three Leuc froglets, for now, until they get older.  The tank size you have seems like what used to be made over here and known as a fifteen tall.  It's basically a ten gallon tank but taller.  I don't know if once they started calling they would do it enough for your parrot to pick up on.

----------


## slimninj4

I have 4 leucs and they always climb the branches, background even the glass.  2 of them are always exploring.  Even come up to the front when I open the glass.  Not scared at all.  wonderful frogs.

----------

